# Cordless Fillet Knives



## fishtician (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone have any thoughts on the BUBBA Cordless Lithium ION ? Looking to replace my American Angler.

Scott


----------



## Harvest Time (Sep 29, 2015)

fishtician said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the BUBBA Cordless Lithium ION ? Looking to replace my American Angler.
> 
> Scott


Not sure about Bubba, but I have a Rapala Lithium Ion cordless fillet knife that works great. One of the charter captains at fishing camp had one, then the neighbors started buying them after they used his.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

fishtician said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the BUBBA Cordless Lithium ION ? Looking to replace my American Angler.
> 
> Scott


I've been very happy with mine.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I've got the one from BPS. I've had it for a few months now and it works pretty good. Comes with a case and 3 sets of blades. I quit using my other electric knives.


----------



## slab nabbit (Aug 18, 2009)

Didn't see your post until after I put a follow up in the Hot Deals's board. Here is my take.,













Got a few nice ones this weekend and was looking forward to using the new Bubba Ion. It cut really great and buzzed right thru the fish. Had great power and was a joy to skin with. Very please so far.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Love mine. Mostly whitebass and saugeye so far. I wouldn't pay full retail for it.They had a sweet sale a while back. Amazon for $110 when I ordered mine and bubbadotcom had them for $86 at the same time.I missed that one.

She's a little under powered but cuts good.Handle's a little bulky but you won't notice it after a few times.Titanium nitride coated blades.Sweet molded rubber case.2 batteries. 4 sets of blades but only 2 sets that I'd normally use.Light easy trigger.Nice safety unlike the rapalas.The best part,no cord!!!


----------

